# Wales Caravan & Motorhome Show Chepstow



## LadyJ

Hi All

Just to let you know that bookings are now being taken by Apple Tree for this show in Wales.

It is not a very big show but is in a lovely area and we had a really good time there this year even there weather was good  


Hope to see a few more of you welsh dragons joining us there next March



Jacquie


----------



## esperelda

Had a look but it says it's full.


----------



## LadyJ

esperelda said:


> Had a look but it says it's full.


I think you may have been looking in the wrong place here is the link to it

Wales Show Rally

Jacquie


----------



## esperelda

Ah yes, you're right. Apologies and thanks for the link.


----------



## LadyJ

It won't be long to March now folks so come on lets be having a few more of you on the rally list for this show rally, it is in a lovely area and you can walk into Chepstow from the race course.

There is *NO* general camping at this show this year you have to be booked with a club to be able to stay over for the weekend.

Jacquie


----------



## rosalan

*Chepstow Rally, how can I get a ticket?*

Well I tried 'phoning the organisers of Chepstow Motorhome Show and they tell me their office will not open until 10th January. So I emailed their address and the email came back as bounced mail. I thought about sending a cheque but with them seemingly vanished for the time being, that did not seem very wise. 
Why my concern? 
I am off to very warm weather on the 9th January and may not have time (postal time) to get tickets when I return.

I have known better business arrangements (for the sake of good relations, please read this in a kindly tone))) ... These are not smiles, they are nibbled fingernails.

A

 MOD EDIT
Your post has been merged into the main Chepstow Show thread, as it is easier for the rally staff to keep track of any questions if we keep to one thread per show.


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: Chepstow Rally, how can I get a ticket?*



rosalan said:


> Well I tried 'phoning the organisers of Chepstow Motorhome Show and they tell me their office will not open until 10th January. So I emailed their address and the email came back as bounced mail. I thought about sending a cheque but with them seemingly vanished for the time being, that did not seem very wise.
> Why my concern?
> I am off to very warm weather on the 9th January and may not have time (postal time) to get tickets when I return.
> 
> I have known better business arrangements (for the sake of good relations, please read this in a kindly tone))) ... These are not smiles, they are nibbled fingernails.
> 
> A
> 
> MOD EDIT
> Your post has been merged into the main Chepstow Show thread, as it is easier for the rally staff to keep track of any questions if we keep to one thread per show.


Hi Alan

You can download the MHF Booking Form HERE and pop it in the post as I believe Apple Tree do not return to business till 10th Jan

Jacquie


----------



## rosalan

Thanks Jacquie, I already have their booking form, which I copied and sent to their email address which did not accept emails. The phone message says that major building is taking place, so I am not too keen on sending a cheque until they re-establish themselves.
So for the moment I will focus on Thailand.
Alan


----------



## LadyJ

Any more coming to Chepstow?????????


Jacquie


----------



## KENNYJAY

*welsh rally*

hi Jackie ,tried to ring apple to book but there is no reply .
kenny


----------



## LadyJ

*Re: welsh rally*



KENNYJAY said:


> hi Jackie ,tried to ring apple to book but there is no reply .
> kenny


Hi Kenny

The office is now open from 9.30am to 5pm Monday to Friday
so give it a try tomorrow they assure me there will be somebody there.

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Any unconfirmed folks now booked ??? anymore folks going to join us at Chepstow???




Jacquie


----------



## locovan

LadyJ said:


> Any unconfirmed folks now booked ??? anymore folks going to join us at Chepstow???
> 
> Jacquie


Will be ringing them in the morning Jackie gosh doesnt time fly


----------



## LadyJ

locovan said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> 
> Any unconfirmed folks now booked ??? anymore folks going to join us at Chepstow???
> 
> Jacquie
> 
> 
> 
> Will be ringing them in the morning Jackie gosh doesnt time fly
Click to expand...

Sure does Mavis I can't keep up with it now days :roll: :lol:

Any more coming? any more now booked?

Jacquie


----------



## jarcadia

Hi Jaquie & John
Have just booked, see you there
Brian


----------



## LadyJ

jarcadia said:


> Hi Jaquie & John
> Have just booked, see you there
> Brian


Well done you two look forward to seeing you at Chepstow 

Now what about the rest of you un-confirmed lot on me listy :roll:

locovan
altom
Chris_s
jonno8007
rosalan
cronkle
ICDSUN
Chausson

Come on now lets be having you all booked please and if you can't confirm yourselves shout up on here and I will do it for you.

Jacquie


----------



## Chausson

LadyJ said:


> jarcadia said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Jaquie & John
> Have just booked, see you there
> Brian
> 
> 
> 
> Well done you two look forward to seeing you at Chepstow
> 
> Now what about the rest of you un-confirmed lot on me listy :roll:
> 
> locovan
> altom
> Chris_s
> jonno8007
> rosalan
> cronkle
> ICDSUN
> Chausson
> 
> Come on now lets be having you all booked please and if you can't confirm yourselves shout up on here and I will do it for you.
> 
> Jacquie
Click to expand...

Hi Jacquie

We cannot confirm just yet cause we don't have the flippin motorhome yet and it's toooooo cold on the grass. 

Ron


----------



## LadyJ

Hi Ron

Umm a bit difficult not having the van yet :lol: but we will not be on grass at Chepstow we will be on hard standing  



Jacquie


----------



## ramblingon

Not sure if I booked or not but I seem to be down as confirmed? I plan on going but have paid no money to any one yet. Direction pointing pushing required here.....


----------



## Chausson

LadyJ said:


> Hi Ron
> 
> Umm a bit difficult not having the van yet :lol: but we will not be on grass at Chepstow we will be on hard standing
> 
> Jacquie


Hard on the bum then. 

Ron


----------



## LadyJ

ramblingon said:


> Not sure if I booked or not but I seem to be down as confirmed? I plan on going but have paid no money to any one yet. Direction pointing pushing required here.....


Hi Maria

Booking form HERE

Or Phone to book 01395 277002 and dont forget to tell them you are with Motorhomefacts

Jacquie


----------



## locovan

all done Jackie and confirmed


----------



## LadyJ

locovan said:


> all done Jackie and confirmed


Jolly good Mavis see you there 

Any more now booked?????????????

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still room for a few more at Chepstow and can the un confirmed on me rally listy please let me know when they have booked. Ta



Jacquie


----------



## Chausson

Hi Lady Jaquie

Got our motorhome :lol: and have confirmed so count us in and look forward to meeting up with you again.

Ron


----------



## ktesis

*Chepstow rally*

Hi
We have confirmed our booking with Apple Tree and will be attending.
Could you please delete us from the national show as we are now unable to attend.
Thanks


----------



## ramblingon

All sorted thanks, and MHF was mentioned. cheers


----------



## LadyJ

Chausson

Hi Ron well done look forward to seeing you in your new van  

ktesis

Thanks Derek look forward to seeing you there and I have taken you off National list now  

ramblingon

Well done Maria look forward to seeing you there  


Now we still have a few un confirmed on me rally listy there being

altom
Chris_s
jpnno8007
rosalan
cronkle
ICDSUN

Could you all please let me know when you have booked ta

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Oh come on folks chop chop and get booking you only have 3 weeks now to book.





Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Still time for a few more of you to join us at Chepstow booking closes on 21st February so be quick.

Still a few un confirmed on the rally list they being

altom
Chris_s
MEES

Have you guys booked now :?: :?: :?: 


Apparently we and the MCC are the only clubs camping at Chepstow and no General Camping so it will be very quiet in the evenings as MCC only have 8 booked at the moment :roll: 

Hopefully the bar will be open on Saturday evening for a get together.



Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Thanks Chris_s for letting me know you have booked

Now that just leaves

altom & MEES have you guys now booked :?: :?: :?: 


Still room for a few more if you want to join us there



Jacquie


----------



## locovan

LadyJ said:


> Thanks Chris_s for letting me know you have booked
> 
> Now that just leaves
> 
> altom & MEES have you guys now booked :?: :?: :?:
> 
> Still room for a few more if you want to join us there
> 
> Jacquie


Mees is a Lady --margaret :lol: I will remind her in the EB's jackie


----------



## MEES

Will try to book tomorrow   

margaret and graham


----------



## altom

Hi Lady J

Sorry I must withdraw this year from this event due to unforeseen circumstances. 
We are very sorry as we were so looking forward to meeting you all again. Let us hope next year will be better!!!

altom


----------



## MEES

Rang Appletree only got answermachine left details.
Apparently they are away at a show.
tried to download form.
Do you have to print it out and post it?
Will phone again Monday and try to book on the phone.
Sorry to be an incompetant pain its our first time  
Margaret


----------



## clianthus

Hi Margaret

Jacquie is away for the weekend so thought I'd better answer your query 

Appletree are away at the Exeter Show this weekend, so probably do not have anyone in the office. I should try again in office hours on Monday.

Just in case anyone else wants to book and isn't sure how to do it, here is a link to the rally listing which tells you how to book:

http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules.php?name=Rallies&op=display_results&rid=302


----------



## MEES

Thanks Cianthus.
I have downloaded form to my desktop but it wont let me type on to it i tried this a couple of times but no joy.
Margaret


----------



## ramblingon

Mees -I booked and paid on the phone no form filled in, they sent me confirmation within three days, so don't worry.


----------



## MEES

but they are not answering the phone


----------



## clianthus

Hi Margaret

The office is only open from 9.30am to 5pm Monday to Friday. Tel No. 01395 277002 and dont forget to tell them you are with Motorhomefacts.

That's why I said you should try to ring them again during office hours on Monday. Personally I'd leave it until Tuesday to give them chance to sort themselves out after the show this weekend.

I hope you eventually manage to book ok.


----------



## MEES

BINGO
Thanks all for your help have booked for 4 nights with AppleTree by phone.  
Do I have to do something else now? 8O


----------



## clianthus

Hi Margaret

Well done   

You just need to be confirmed on the MHF list now, but don't worry I've done that for you :wink: 

I hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## LadyJ

There is still time for a few more of you to join us at Chepstow booking closes on 21st February. 

If you haven't pre booked you will not be able to overnight at the show as there is no pay on the gate for camping at this show, only for day visitors.



Jacquie


----------



## locovan

Margaret so pleased you got there at last and look forward to seeing you there we can EB together :lol:


----------



## 79144will

Phoned the number left message ,they phoned me monday booked for two nights 6/7th see you there, regards Liz and Bill


----------



## clianthus

Hi 79144will 

I have added you to the MHF list, thanks for letting us know.

Hope you enjoy the show.


----------



## LadyJ

79144will said:


> Phoned the number left message ,they phoned me monday booked for two nights 6/7th see you there, regards Liz and Bill


Hi Liz and Bill

Are you sure you booked 6th & 7th because we all have to be off site on the 7th by noon???

Did you mean 5th & 6th?

Jacquie


----------



## 79144will

Jacquie I think you may be correct, I`m just a man you know,will check with the organizer,thanks ,regards Liz and Bill


----------



## GypsyRose

Just pm'd you!! Late in the day but only just seen this post!
Really feel the need to hit the road, getting urgent now!! 
I guess that Monday we will have to phone and book as it's the very last day!! Is that all we have to do? Ana x


----------



## LadyJ

GypsyRose said:


> Just pm'd you!! Late in the day but only just seen this post!
> Really feel the need to hit the road, getting urgent now!!
> I guess that Monday we will have to phone and book as it's the very last day!! Is that all we have to do? Ana x


Hi Ana

Yes just ring Appletree on Monday 01395 277002 
Look forward to seeing you both and the mini monsters :lol:

Jacquie

*MONDAY IS YOUR LAST CHANCE TO BOOK FOR CHEPSTOW*


----------



## LadyJ

*TODAY MONDAY 21ST FEBRUARY IS THE LAST DAY FOR BOOKING CHEPSTOW* if you haven't booked by 5pm you will not be able to camp for the weekend there.

Jacquie


----------



## GypsyRose

Hi, Jac! Hope you feel better? Had a panic this am when I couldn't get through to them, eventually got them though so we are now booked! :roll: 
Still cannot add ourselves to the rally list though?!!  
See ya before long! Ana x


----------



## LadyJ

GypsyRose said:


> Hi, Jac! Hope you feel better? Had a panic this am when I couldn't get through to them, eventually got them though so we are now booked! :roll:
> Still cannot add ourselves to the rally list though?!!
> See ya before long! Ana x


Hi Ana

Its ok ive added you to the list see you soon xx 

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All 

If you could download the MHF Badge and stick your user name and christian names on it and place in your window so we know who everybody is is would be a great help.

Or you can copy and paste this copy below

We should be at Chepstow sometime Thursday afternoon and providing I can get a connection I will post on here where we are parked.

If you are not going to make it could you please let me know my mobile number is 0753 863 6122 you can either ring or text me, hopefully I will have a mobile connection :roll: although last year it was very iffy as we were parked in a dell between two hills :roll: 

If the bar is open we could all meet up at about 8pm on the Saturday for a natter.


Jacquie


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

I have never attended this show, is it worth a day visit?

Keith


----------



## LadyJ

KeiththeBigUn said:


> I have never attended this show, is it worth a day visit?
> 
> Keith


Hi Keith

Well its not a big show well it wasn't last year although I have been told there may be more there this year.

Nice area though  and you can come and have a cuppa with us.

Jacquie


----------



## ramblingon

*Getting sorted for Chepstow!*

Yesterday I couldn't find my log book to get the old girl taxed, was going to do it on line but because it had been sorned, I couldn't do it without the log book :roll: so had to drive to Worcester to get the replacement logbook ordered and tax disc, sorted.

Today loaded replacement fridge for the helpful Simon to swap for me tomorrow again in worcester, tried to move the van from the garage and no battery power! so now we are charging. Hope we can start it tomorrow, then we will see you all at Chepstow if the weather isn't too awful on Friday, what time are folks arriving?


----------



## rosalan

We are aiming at Thursday mid morning if there is not too much ice about.
I think we are doomed to cold weather this year, for along with several other brave MHFers we saw in the New Year in S****horpe where piles of knee high snow were piled up around the vans.
Never been to Chepstow before, should we bring our bikes?
Alan


----------



## LadyJ

rosalan said:


> We are aiming at Thursday mid morning if there is not too much ice about.
> I think we are doomed to cold weather this year, for along with several other brave MHFers we saw in the New Year in S****horpe where piles of knee high snow were piled up around the vans.
> Never been to Chepstow before, should we bring our bikes?
> Alan


Hi Alan

Its very hilly at Chepstow ok going down into town but a bugger coming back up :lol:

Sounds like you might be there first so have the kettle on

Jacquie


----------



## locovan

How far from town are we Jacquie?


----------



## LadyJ

locovan said:


> How far from town are we Jacquie?


About a mile I think all down hill and quite steep :roll: from what I can remember no bus either I don't think. 

Jacquie


----------



## rosalan

I think I have the picture. Cold with hills!http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/sad.gif
Please throw in a redeeming feature!http://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/eek.gif
Alanhttp://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/lol.gif


----------



## LadyJ

Its very scenic  



Jacquie


----------



## rosalan

Alan made a mistake we will not be there until Friday late morning not Thursday - as the show is not open on Thursday and no point without SHOPPING. Rosalie


----------



## LadyJ

rosalan said:


> Alan made a mistake we will not be there until Friday late morning not Thursday - as the show is not open on Thursday and no point without SHOPPING. Rosalie


Ok Rosalie see you Friday then  and we will have the kettle on

Jacquie


----------



## ramblingon

I have just remembered to put the camera on charge.


----------



## rosalan

No need!
I'll take a picture of youhttp://www.motorhomefacts.com/modules/Forums/images/smiles/razz.gif
Alan


----------



## clive1821

Just heard from jac, she tells me that we are in a different location from last year. When you get to the main gate turn right and about 400 Mtrs (well jac had no idea lol) she is located next to some cones which you can't miss .... Looking forward to meeting you all we should arrive around 19:00 if we are lucky


----------



## ramblingon

Good news my fridge has been fixed by Simon, and my boy is coming home to keep me company so thats another box of Stella to load, loads to do tomorrow.


----------



## GypsyRose

See ya'll tomorrow...Paul is presently tring to rivet the main door back on, lol!!   More or less anyway!
We also have a charging problem, had booked it in with an auto electrician today but he was too busy...... 8O 
Hope we not doorless and have to live in the dark!! :lol: Otherwise, all well.......


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

We have landed at Chepstow follow the camping signs to the campers entrance and turn right when through the gate, we are the second lot of motorhomes and I am parked on the 2 furlong maker almost :lol: 

I would advise coming full of water as the tap situation is a bit hit and miss at the moment.

Bring your winter wollies there is a bitter wind blowing  

The gates will be locked at 11pm tomorrow night I hope you will all be here well before then though.

Look forward to seeing you all soon

If your not going to make it could you please let me know by ringing or texting me not posting on here as I may not be on line tomorrow

Mobile number 0753 863 6122

Jacquie


----------



## tyreman1

Anything there worth coming for a look at ????????


----------



## seagull

Hi all,

Thinking of coming over today, is there much to see? Many vans for sale?


----------



## chrisgog

Can't find any info as to who is exhibiting there. Has anyone been? Is it worth going today?
Chris


----------



## KeiththeBigUn

We popped along yesterday as we had never attended this show. 

It is not a very big show! There are a number of vans for sale so I guess it depends if what you are looking for is there. The choice is not vast to be honest. Motorhome dealers that are in attendance are Chelston, Alan Kerr, Somerset Motorhomes, Highbridge, Davan and a couple of others, names escape me right now. 

Not that much in the way of accessories to choose from. We only spent a couple of hours there and the jury is out as to our decision to drive the 150 mile round trip next year. :roll: :wink: 

Keith


----------



## clive1821

Thank you Jacquie and John, for doing all the hard work for us to have a very nice weekend...


----------



## tyreman1

well myself and mrs tyre just got back from mooching around the show and we we`re well suprised with the turnout,thought it was a great little show,bloody cold till the sun showed its face though.Might even thin about rallying it next year.


----------



## locovan

Thanks Jaque and John for a great rally and we did enjoy Saturday night in the bar that was fun.
Sorry we left today but the cold did get to me although we had a lovely time and walked into Chepstow.
The motorhomes are very good prices at this smaller show -very reasonable.


----------



## rosalan

Thanks LadyJ and Co for your support. While there were a few cold moments, the sun made a good attempt to brighten the scenery. 
We thought there was quite a good selection of vans for sale, although there were limited stands to supply the odd shortages and do dads. 
Fortunately we have our own toilet and washing facilities as some of those on site presented a bit of a challenge. 
It was nice to see familiar names in the van screens and could have enjoyed more had the anonymous ones been a little more extrovert. 
Alan


----------



## Chris_s

*Thanks for another enjoyable rally*

Hi Jacquie, John and those lovely little terrorists!
Despite the cold we enjoyed this rally and thanks to you especially for the organisation and the warning to come prepared! 

Now some comments about the rally which were beyond your control and so nothing to do with you or your organisational abilities. Just general comments. Positioning was better than last year but the facilities somewhat less desirable 8O - not your fault though. The event organisers just can't seem to get it right. :roll: There were loads of vans for sale although this didn't interest us as we are happy with the one we have. The remaining stands were less than last year and somewhat disappointing. Was this due to the recession I wonder? I noticed there were far fewer ralliers there with what seemed to be just the two groups. The upside was the entertainment and the very enjoyable evening in the bar on Saturday night. Real glasses too - none of your plastic glasses this year - YES! 

It was good to see Paul and Ann again and to meet Graham, Margaret & Lucky and Ray and Mave (The Rave - what a dancer!). Sorry about the smelly anchovies! :wink:

All in all a good time AND it didn't rain!  
Hope to see you all again soon.
Chris & Gordon


----------



## ktesis

Agree with previous poster the facilities were sub basic. nevertheless due to to your organisation things went well thanks!


----------



## ramblingon

Cold windy and grim but I managed to get the best bargain as I had forgotten my coat, I purchased a really nice little number at the show - then I found the wonderful "Roast it- oven grill" gadget worth going for that alone, sorry but we sneaked off on Saturday afternoon too cold, thanks for every thing.


----------



## GordonBennet

*Chepstow 0 Cheltenham 10*

Cold? Yes! Used a lot of gas!
Windy? Not really....
Sunny? Yes!
Grim? Bit bracing and character-building, perhaps, but grim? Nice place! Come on! Definitely not grim!

Well done Lady J but.... Lousy facilities...! That was the real problem.

No basic facilities, not even a standpipe for water so, off the scale at the low end (ie, very poor) on the part of the providers. Must do better if this is what Chepstow Racecourse think is acceptable.... Wake up, Chepstow Racecourse. This is 2011 and counting.

I'm unlikely to rally much again anyway as I prefer relatively quiet locations. This was just a pre-season shake-down for us so, nothing lost but I do hope Lady J or someone with the contacts takes this up with the site for the sake of the any future attendees. Chepstow really do need to do much better. Perhaps they should ask Cheltenham Racecourse for some tips.....? And they'd make a profit! 

GB


----------



## Chris_s

*Emailed Apple Tree Exhibitions and Shows to give feedback*

I have just emailed Apple Tree to give feedback on the show and the something to be desired facilities. Also copied to LadyJ for information.

If we are not satisfied with the standard of facilities then we should complain. I have! However, I have also included some positives and said that we will consider attending next year if we can see signs that improvements have been made.

We enjoyed the rally and company but for us the show was disappointing (except the dancing in the bar on Saturday night!)

Let's hope the feedback works!
Chris


----------



## Chris_s

*Reply from Apple Tree received just after 8am 9/3/11*

Chris

Thank you for your comments.

I have already decided not to have any overnight campers in 2012.

Just for the record the bar and entertainment was there last year as well. The Sunday market was not on last year either. There were more ancillary stands than 2010 and the registration numbers were checked off when vehicles returned. As to the toilet I installed the blue portable ones for you but I do agree about the water.

Regards

John Cooksey


----------



## Chris_s

*Did anyone see the blue portable toilets?*

Further to the reply above - did anyone see the blue portable toilets? All I noticed was one Unisex version in a more permanent building and perhaps one portable version nearer the public entrance - a little too far to journey from the camping area... :roll: :?

It seems overnight campers are more trouble than they're worth to this organisation so this could well have been our last visit to Chepstow!

Chris


----------



## GordonBennet

Yep, I've also emailed Appletree. I did see the blue toilets / portaloos but decided against them. They would have been unnecessary had the permanent facilities been ok in the first place.


----------



## locovan

*Re: Did anyone see the blue portable toilets?*



Chris_s said:


> Further to the reply above - did anyone see the blue portable toilets? All I noticed was one Unisex version in a more permanent building and perhaps one portable version nearer the public entrance - a little too far to journey from the camping area... :roll: :?
> 
> It seems overnight campers are more trouble than they're worth to this organisation so this could well have been our last visit to Chepstow!
> 
> Chris


They were by the MCC parking Chris


----------



## locovan

None the more for all this I did enjoy all your company MHFacts members are lovely xxxx and through all this we did have a laugh Saturday Night xxxxx


----------



## locovan

*Re: Thanks for another enjoyable rally*



Chris_s said:


> Hi Jacquie, John and those lovely little terrorists!
> Despite the cold we enjoyed this rally and thanks to you especially for the organisation and the warning to come prepared!
> 
> Now some comments about the rally which were beyond your control and so nothing to do with you or your organisational abilities. Just general comments. Positioning was better than last year but the facilities somewhat less desirable 8O - not your fault though. The event organisers just can't seem to get it right. :roll: There were loads of vans for sale although this didn't interest us as we are happy with the one we have. The remaining stands were less than last year and somewhat disappointing. Was this due to the recession I wonder? I noticed there were far fewer ralliers there with what seemed to be just the two groups. The upside was the entertainment and the very enjoyable evening in the bar on Saturday night. Real glasses too - none of your plastic glasses this year - YES!
> 
> It was good to see Paul and Ann again and to meet Graham, Margaret & Lucky and Ray and Mave (The Rave - what a dancer!). Sorry about the smelly anchovies! :wink:
> 
> All in all a good time AND it didn't rain!
> Hope to see you all again soon.
> Chris & Gordon


I loved those anchovies and have tried to buy them in Tesco but cant find them ????? where what counter????


----------



## Chris_s

*Chepstow Rally*

Yes Mave - I got them at Tesco in Carmarthen but it is the first time I had seen a special area for such things. Perhaps it was a trial - ask at your customer services. Some of us did this in Llandrindod in respect of pork luch tongue and got it back on the deli counter.  People power does seem to work.

Thanks GordonBennet for emailing Apple Tree too - feedback is good if it is given well and I believe a young show needs good feedback. It seems they don't want us there again though!

We did have a good time and MHF members are just the best! Shame the men only got up for the last dance. I wonder if it's because they don't have handbags to put in the middle of the floor? :wink: :lol:

Perhaps LadyJ will look at the show at Carmarthen as an alternative? They have entertainment on Friday and Saturday nights, the Park and Ride ia a short walk from the showground and runs 7am to 7pm Monday to Saturday (FREE). It is bigger than Chepstow imho. 13 - 15 May this year see http://www.worldofmotorhomes.com/sh...carmarthen?ex=http://www.daffodilevents.co.uk

Chris


----------



## MEES

We really enjoyed the trip and the show though agree it could have been bigger.

One can anticipate cool weather at this time of year. It was our first attempt and we met some great people.

Mavis and Ray and Chris and Gordon in particular and we enjoyed the Sat night.

It is a pity the show organisers have taken a negative view of feedback not having campers next year.

For us it is a 4 hour drive so we certainly not be going!.

Just an observation but without the campers there would have been very few people there on Friday and not many on Sat.

So they might as well not hold the show at all. Other motorhomers will probably veto due to their attitude.

We actually managed to spend quite a bit of cash.

Thanks to jackie and john for their efforts and for making us so welcome.


----------



## siansdad

I'm not sure the amenity facilities at the Carmarthen 'maes' are any better than Chepstow.

Although I've only visited the Carmarthen showground, the portakabin style toilets (behind the big storage shed) are a bit grim, disgusting even - and I'm not sure about the availability of water.

Having seen the facilities that those attending the rally at Chepstow were expected to put up with (and I assume you had to pay fees) it has put me off attending any future rallies held at showground sites. Even the Malvern showground toilet / washing facilities are not great. 

I like the idea of attending a rally and will continue to look out for any that may be organised at sites where amenities are of an acceptable standard - clean toilets and washing / shower facilities / running water. A hook up would be a bonus.

PS: In my opinion as a visitor to both, the Carmarthen show knocks the Chepstow show into a cocked hat!!! I definitely will not be going back to Chepstow - once was enough.

PPS: Oops - time for a quick edit. Just found the 'rally' section on this site - now that looks more promising!!!!


----------



## clive1821

I would just like to put these comments in perpective re the toilets at chepstow as I was there, yes the first toilet block was not good and have been to and seen a lot worse (french and spanish public loos).... there were 3 or 4 porto loos provided to us to use, and if we went in to the grandstand areas and the stewards parvalian the loos were very good and usable.... the water was available from the bad toilet block and I used about 100 Kgs of it... and did not have a problem with it.... the people I saw coming into that block did say it was disgusting and I did point them to the grandstand area.Yes is not perfect but thats why we have camper vans with loos and showers in them to use, I tend to use my shower and loo rather than the site facilities..... but thats just me.... not complaining in any way about the site.... you just have to go with the flow... and yes I would go back as all the companey was first class and thats the main part of the rally for me....


----------



## LadyJ

Hi All

Well John & I enjoyed Chepstow as it is the company we go for not the facilities and to be honest it was the Course not Appletree that had rotten facilities. Appletree did put some porta loos on especially for us as the course loos were so grouse.

Still it looks like we will not be rallying at Chepstow next year 

Thank you all who came to the bar on Saturday we really enjoyed your company and i'm still aching from all the dancing :lol:

If any of you have any photos can you put them in the Photo Gallery please.

Chepstow Piccys

Look forward to seeing you all again soon

Jacquie & John


----------

